# Norwegian: Bruk av dialekter i Norge - undersøkelsen



## ifa

Hei!
Jeg er fra Tsjekkia og nå studerer jeg norsk ved Universitetet i Tromsø. Et av mine kurs heter „Dialektologi og sosiolingvistikk“. I den sammenheng undersøker jeg bruk av norske dialekter i min semesteroppgave. Utganspunktet er at jeg er utenlandsk student som har erfaringene bare med dialektbruk i Tsjekkia som er ulik fra den norske. Derfor hadde det vært spennende å finne ut hvordan de ulike norske dialektene fornemmes på ulike steder i Norge. 
Er det noen her som er interessert i det og gjerne vil svare på mitt spørreskjema? Skjemaet er kort og det er vedlagt. Kan dere fylle det ut og sende det tilbake til meg på e-posten? Min e-post er ivi002@post.uit.no. EDIT: Vær så snille, bruk ikke skjemaet i denne posten, bruk skjemaet i posten under denne! Dette her kan fylles ut, desverre, men det andre er ok. Takk!
Undersøkelsen er anonym, og jeg sletter alle svar-e-postene så snart jeg har behandlet informasjonen i skjemaet.

Tusen takk for hjelpen!
Iva


----------



## ifa

Unnskyld, jeg glemte å beskytte spørreskjemaet for å fylle det ut i min post oppe! 
Dette spørreskjemaet her er ok. Vær så snille, bruk skjemaet i denne posten her hvis dere er interessert i min undersøkelse. Fordi skjemaet hadde så mange KB og jeg kunne ikke publisere det her, måtte jeg redusere KB og nå er det ikke mulig å svare på hvor man er gammel, hvor man kommer fra, hvor man har bodd, foreldrenes språkbakgrunn og skrive andre tanker om bruken av dialekter i Norge. Kan dere skrive disse informasjonene rett i e-posten?
Tusen takk!

EDIT: Det er litt komplisert, ikke sant? :-/
Altså... Alle som er interessert i skjemaet og synes det er litt komplisert, kan sende meg e-postadressene sine per PM så jeg kan sende det på den måten.
Takk for samarbeid!


----------



## OroRojo

Hei!

I siste skjemaet du la ut er det ikke mulig å svare på hvor man kommer i fra, hvor man har bodd og foreldrenes språkbakgrunn.


----------



## ifa

Ajaj, takk for bemerkningen! Skjemaet hadde så mange KB med disse mulighetene at jeg kunne ikke publisere det her :-( Jeg prøvde å løse problemet opp.


----------



## Obil Tu

Kanskje det blir for mye arbeid, men hvis skjemaet er for stort til å legge ved her kan jeg (og andre) sende deg e-postadressen(e) min (våre) per PM så du kan sende det på den måten.


----------



## ifa

Ja! Flott!
Alle som er interessert i skjemaet kan sende meg e-postadressene sine per PM så jeg kan sende det på den måten.
Takk for samarbeid!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Ett annat sätt att lösa problemet är om Du har en webbsajt där du kan publicera formuläret. Du publicerar alltså formuläret på Din hemsida, och adressen till formuläret publicerar Du här i tråden. Då kan alla som är intresserade själva ladda ner formuläret och sedan skicka sina svar till Dig via e-post.

Om man har tillgång till Acrobat Professional kan man skapa ett formulär i PDF-format, som i regel tar mycket mindre diskutrymme än ett Word-dokument.

/Wilma


----------



## dr. leinbach

> Du publicerar alltså formuläret på Din hemsida, och adressen till formuläret publicerar Du här i tråden.


Publicera länken här får han nog inte, så länge som han inte skrivit ett visst antal meddelande på forumet. Så är det med mig hittils.
Han kunde ändå skriva ner adressen på ett PM till någon som får publicera den här.
PDF dokument kan man för övrigt skapa från textdokumentet med OpenOffice eller NeoOffice.

jacopo


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dr. leinbach said:


> Publicera länken här får han nog inte, så länge som han inte skrivit ett visst antal meddelande på forumet. Så är det med mig hittils.


Ooops, det stämmer, det hade jag glömt! Sorry!

/Wilma


----------

